# ¿ Cuanta potencia es suficiente ?



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2010)

De un comentario del colega *"BUSHELL"* me surgió la idea de abrir este post para recolectar opiniones sobre, como dice el título, ¿ Cuanta potencia es suficiente ? (En un equipo de música).

Aclaración, estamos hablando de una casa de familia y NO de un estadio, NO de un local bailable, NO de un salón de conferencias, a lo sumo una casa con un acondicionamiento para escuchar "placenteramente"

Opiniones: *! Bienvenidas sean ¡*


----------



## jreyes (Mar 10, 2010)

Una opinión netamente subjetiva: Recuerdo haber comprado hace como 15 años un sistema aiwa de 30+30 W (rms) y sonaba realmente bien. Por lo menos, para mis gustos, creo que es suficiente dicha potencia.

Años atrás también tuve unos parlantes de una pc IBM, sonaban muy bien conectados a un mp3 philips (no recuerdo el modelo). Por desgracia, experimentando, polaricé en inverso la electrónica y el amplificador de los parlantes murió 

Ahora escucho música en un sistema de 5+5 W  de una pc compaq (jbl). También el sonido es bueno, aunque por mí le pondría un poco más de bajos.


Adiosín...!


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 10, 2010)

El problema es que aparte de la potencia del equipo que tengamos, tiene más importancia todavía la sensibilidad de los parlantes usados. Entonces resulta incorrecto la comparación: "yo uso 20W y me quedo sordo" (teniendo parlantes de alta sensibilidad) o decir: "yo uso 200W en el living y me quedo corto" (con parlantes de 20$).

Se complicaría un poco definir la potencia "suficiente" agregando esta variable, qué les parece a uds?

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 10, 2010)

la realidad es la siguiente:

1Watt de potencia de audio real...es mucha potencia..

Para una casa de familia y suponienedo que solo dispone de 2 baflecitos, yo creo que un equipo de 5watts + 5watts...ya es basto.

En mi casa quiero realizar futuramente un sistema de sonido ambiental, colocando baflecitos por todas las mhabitaciones incluso en el patio...y creo que con unos 10watts reales a cada uno va a andar de sobra...

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2010)

mnicolau dijo:


> ....tiene más importancia todavía la sensibilidad de los parlantes usados. Entonces resulta incorrecto la comparación: "yo uso 20W y me quedo sordo" (teniendo parlantes de alta sensibilidad) o decir: "yo uso 200W en el living y me quedo corto" (con parlantes de 20$).......


Ojo al piojo:
Alta sensibilidad *NO* es sinónimo de Alta Calidad, así como Baja sensibilidad _NO_ es sinónimo de Baja Calidad.
Se pueden dar los casos cruzados, Alto rendimiento y deplorable calidad.

En general los parlantes de alta compliancia son de rendimiento relativamente bajo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2010)

Me parece que *50 + 50 RMS* para un living normal es perfecto para escuchar agradablemente, para bailar en un cumpleaños y hasta para ensordecerse un poco.

Me gusta la presión sonora, y no hace falta ponerlo al tope donde entramos en la parte crítica de distorsión tanto de la electrónica cómo de parlantes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 10, 2010)

Mi contribución a esta charla consiste en indicarles un tema donde algo de esto mismo ya conversamos con otros foristas:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/261870/ _
A partir de post indicado, se traen a colación algunos tópicos que no he visto tocados aún y que creo que es importante considerarlos.

Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 10, 2010)

Entre 15+15W y 30+30W me parece bien para la mayoria de las aplicaciones hogareñas.
Dependiendo de si algo menos de 15 o algo mas de 30, al tamaño de la habitacion, al rendimiento de los parlantes y al gusto del usuario.

Yo en particular tengo al lado del escritorio a mi viejo Sansui de 25+25 y jamas lo use a mas de la mitad del volumen.
Bueno... no tan jamas. Cuando era soltero y vivia solo algunas veces lo hacia, pero despues me caian las protestas de los vecinos. 
Hoy tampoco podria ponerlo fuerte, porque mi mujer grita mas fuerte (y en agudos) .

Ahora si se trata de escuchar en el patio ya habria que duplicar o triplicar.


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Mar 10, 2010)

hum? buen tema de opinion ... para empezar prefiero la calidad de audio que la potencia de audio,pero si tienes una excelente calidad y poca potencia, dejaras con ganas de buen sonido a tus visitantes o a tu familia. 

teniendo en cuenta el respeto por el vecindario y la buena cultura de escuchar musica, para mi seria excelente un equipo que proporcione 50w por canal reales, por el tamaño de mi casa seria ideal...

saludos foro!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 10, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ojo al piojo:
> Alta sensibilidad *NO* es sinónimo de Alta Calidad, así como Baja sensibilidad _NO_ es sinónimo de Baja Calidad.
> Se pueden dar los casos cruzados, Alto rendimiento y deplorable calidad.
> 
> En general los parlantes de alta compliancia son de rendimiento relativamente bajo



En realidad no es un problema de calidad, sino de eficiencia. Un parlante de calidad excelente pero con una sensibilidad inferior a los 88 dB/W/m implica tener que manejarlo con un amplificador de alta potencia a fin de cubrir adecuadamente el rango dinámico de la música y poder lograr la SPL necesaria para oir adecuadamente el rango tonal completo. Si tengo que aumentar la potencia entregada al parlante llegar a la SPL requerida, necesito al menos 10 veces mas potencia *disponible *para manejar el rango dinmámico completo,,,

Unos posts mas atrás, jreyes dijo:


> Ahora escucho música en un sistema de 5+5 W de una pc compaq (jbl). También el sonido es bueno, *aunque por mí le pondría un poco más de bajos*.


Ese es el efecto típico de las curvas de Fletcher-Munson, y la única forma de solucionarlo, sin recurrir a filtros bass-boost y ese tipo de cosa que deforman mas de lo que arreglan, es muy simple: aumentar el volumen. Claro que con una potencia de 5 watts no voy a llegar muy lejos, por mucha eficiencia que tengan los parlantes, por que si lo llevo a un nivel en el que se escuchan "correctamente" los bajos, ya no me queda rango dinámico para reproducir el resto y el ampli distorsiona como descosido...


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 10, 2010)

Nunca es suficienteeee!!!

pero si quieres respetar a los vecinos, 50 watts por canal, en un amplificador cuatro canales, o 5.1 sera suficiente para escuchar y alocarse de vez en cuando.

P.D. Hablo de watts rms


----------



## JaVo_Rock (Mar 10, 2010)

¿Y si aislaras el sonido de tu casa?, ¿cuanto soportaria la construcción antes de derrumbarse?


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 10, 2010)

"1Watt de potencia de audio real...es mucha potencia.."
Entonces los 850Wrms de mi camio que son?... no se puede decir "potencia suficiente" porque depende de muchas variables... ademas creo que va en los gustos de cada uno y de cuan deteriorada tenga la audicion...
Y lo que si es muy recomendable en mi opinion es tener un buen sub, se nota MUCHO la diferencia y el sonido es mas agradable...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2010)

JaVo_Rock dijo:


> ....¿cuanto soportaria la construcción antes de derrumbarse?


En mi caso 2 * 600W, allí fue que se cayo el yeso del cielo razo, luego de eso me mande a fabricar unas "Dummy load".


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 10, 2010)

Si quieren ser detallistas, hay algo que no han tomado en cuenta, que es "donde estaria hubicado".

Si la habitacion esta alfombrada, con un sofá grandisimo y comodo, y un librero, y ademas no es geométricamente regular... ni con 100watts (siempre me referire a los rms), seran suficientes.
En cambio, si es una habitacion sencilla, donde nomas esta una cama y un modesto escritorio, es cuadrada y no muy grande, hasta 20 watts es suficiente con una calidad comercial de equipo (amplificador y bocinas).

Es un tema muy subjetivo, hablare de mi caso.
Tengo tres amplificadores, en habitaciones diferentes. El que mas uso es el valvular hibrido que ya conocen. Ese lo tengo en la cocina, ya que ahi es donde hago tareas, que es habitacion regular pero con algunos muebles. Tiene una potencia aproximada de 50 watts y es monoaural, pero soporta dos bocinas de 4 ohms conectadas en serie. Su potencia es suficiente para estar comodo y que alcance a sentirse la vibracion en la mesa.
Tengo otro amplificador monoaural totalmente valvular, de potencia similar en la recamara donde duermo. Este tambien tiene potencia suficiente para ver peliculas y sentir la explosion de un impacto de bazuca. Pero el sonido se ahoga si me retiro un poco de las bocinas, digamos en el baño que esta contiguo, ya que ahi esta la cama, un buen de ropa, buros, etc etc. Asi que ahi las bocinas las tengo colocadas cerca de la cama para tener sensacion de potencia.

Peeeeero... tengo un amplificador sony xplod cuadrafonico conectado a mi soundblaster de mi comptuadora en la sala. Esta habitacion es un poco mas problematica, pues es irregular y los sillones son unos excelentes absorventes de audio. Ahi, combati el problema con 100 watts por canal, cuatro baffles de rango completo al frente, y dos atras, igual de rango completo.
Para que ir al cine? ahi si se siente que un avion pasa justo cerca de mi, y la musica... se escucha en toda la cuadra. Afortunadamente la cuadra esta casi sola, y los vecinos mas cercanos estan a tres casas.
En pocas palabras, como dije, es subjetivo, porque depende de lo que quieeras hacer, el lugar donde lo quieras y sobre todo... cuanto estas dispuesto a gastar?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 10, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Si quieren ser detallistas, hay algo que no han tomado en cuenta, que es "donde estaria hubicado".
> Si la habitacion esta alfombrada, con un sofá grandisimo y comodo, y un librero, y ademas no es geométricamente regular... ni con 100watts (siempre me referire a los rms), seran suficientes.
> En cambio, si es una habitacion sencilla, donde nomas esta una cama y un modesto escritorio, es cuadrada y no muy grande, hasta 20 watts es suficiente con una calidad comercial de equipo (amplificador y bocinas).



En realidad no importa tanto la cantidad y tipo de muebles o alfombra que tengas, sino como ubicas los parlantes para que irradien el sonido.
Es terriblemente común poner los baffles en el piso, lo que está bien si son graves o subgraves, pero es un desastre hacerlo si son medios y agudos. Aunque hay mucha mitología urbana que dice donde hay que poner los medios+agudos, la cosa cierta es que deben estar a la altura de la cabeza (del oído) de quien escucha y eso significa levantar los baffles del piso en una distancia promedio de 80 a 90 cm. No voy a entrar con la historia de los lóbulos de radiación y las inclinaciones de haz que meten los filtros, pero si ponés los baffles de medios+agudos a esa altura, te vas a dar cuenta que los muebles y alfombras no juegan mucho en esta situación, y la potencia que escuchás es efectivamente la que el amplificador manda al parlante. EL efecto de los muebles y alfombras tiene que ver con la "imagen" virtual del escenario donde se realizó la grabación, pero no con el volumen al que se escucha...siempre asumiendo que estás en la zona correcta de escucha...


----------



## nacho_brc (Mar 10, 2010)

es muy cierto lo de la ubicacion de los parlantes.. para los que tienen equipos chicos de 20w hagan el siguiente experimento.. coloquenlos en un escritorio.. ponganlos a funcionar.. y agachense por debajo de la linea del escritorio.. los agudos y graves se van a apagar de gran forma.. lo mismo si estan en el suelo debajo de un escritorio.. me pasa con el equipo que tengo en la pc.. ahora tengo los parlantes debajo del monitor.. sobre el escritorio..


----------



## bebeto (Mar 10, 2010)

Yo en estos momentos me estoy arreglando con 20Wrms, 10Wrms por canal, tengo una caja con un sub debajo de la cama y una de medios y agudos en el escritorio de la computadora medios y agudos, y realmente el sub hace bibrar la puerta, y los medios y agudos buen ecualizados ( a gusto ) hacen que no me sea necesaria más potencia....


Pero igualmente tengo el modulo UCD 400W ( en estereo) para realizar eventos no muy grandes... y si repartís bien las cajas no hace falta mas...


EDIT: gracias DOSMETROS ya la saque de abajo de la cama y la puse en su lugar... por dios mira que justo equivocarme en esa palabra


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2010)

bebeto dijo:


> Yo en estos momentos me estoy arreglando con 20Wrms, 10Wrms por canal, tengo una *caca* con un sub debajo de la cama y . . .


 
¡ QUE ASQUEROSO !


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 10, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¡ QUE ASQUEROSO !



Kukuaaaaaaaaaaaaa Jaaaaj, Eso no es muy agradable que digamos. 

...
En mi caso, me agrada mucho la música, en total en watts ya así muy j***do, calculo unos 300Wx2 RMS. Pero nunca uso toooooda la potencia. Es obvio: Vas a escuchar o te vas a ensordecer. Si acaso lo pongo a todo y me salgo al patio a ver el cielo con unas de Gary Numan.

Saludos!!!


----------



## arielcaso (Mar 10, 2010)

Bueno, me parece que asi, como muy por encima, diria que 50w por canal es suficiente para una casa normal, parlantes normalitos. pero si afinamos los numeros , nos encontramos con algunos problemas.
.lo presion sonora que nos llega al oido depende de la frecuencia , la distancia, la sensibilidad de los parlantes, la directividad (sino como logran medir 118 db 1w/1m algunos parlantes?). tambien el tipo de musica. 
.cuantos db estamos dispuestos a ingerir y en que lapsos de tiempo, estos db estan normalizados para eventos publicos, y son realmente altos , (sobre todo en riveer jeje)
y como queremos escuchar la musica, bueno , si quiero escuchar una bateria a volumen natural  a una distancia de 5 metros voy a necesitar miles de watts y muy buenos parlantes, pero si quiero ambientar con 10w alcanza.
otra son los picos, osea si quiero un ampli para usarlo a unos 10w , deberia calcular que me entregue 40w o 6db por encima de su potencia nominal, de lo contrario estaria distorsionando en los picos maximos.(corrijanme si me equivoco)
bueno , creo que es un problemazo calcular la potencia.


----------



## siaprendo (Mar 10, 2010)

yo tambien opino que no es muy agradable...

yo tengo un tda7377 (el 2.0 de mnicolau) y las bocinas de un sony biejo todo  conectada  al dvd y siento que es suficiente, faltan bajos (entonces ya no es suficiente)  pero las peliculas se escuchan bien. Las bocinas son de 8omhs que seria algo  asi como 8w por canal, todo esto  en un cuarto como de 3x4 con muchos cachivaches.

tocatamon: pues que tan grande est tu sala? no me  lo imagino en un cuarto.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 11, 2010)

Aunque en este caso me gustaría hablar mejor de SPL a X mts.

Fogonazo una vez escribió:


Fogonazo dijo:


> Después de haber echo y desecho bastante llegue a la conclusión de que para una casa un buen equipo de sonido deberia rondar los 600+600W RMS (Este es mi gusto personal) y antes que alguien salga a decir que soy un barbaro, bruto o algo asi, aclaro, esto no es para escuchar mas fuerte, sino para escuchar mejor.



Ahora no importando la potencia, a mi personalmente me gusta tener una ganancia de 6 - 12dB en subgraves (entiéndase frecuencias inferiores a 120Hz) para nunca quedarme "corto", así los tenga atenuados con ecualizador pero SE que tengo subgraves de sobra y cuando quiera PODER lo tengo disponible.

Hago particular que practico es: cuando un amigo me visita le muestro mi sonido y le subo todo FULL DECIBELES los subgraves siempre opacan las demas frecuencias y se siente el POWER (literalmente):



Luego de demostrar que soy el mas _grosso_ y el _mero mero_ bajo volumen como para ambientar. 

Calculando con este sistema: 



Tengo máximo:

121dB SPL en subgraves a 1 mt (sin contar que los tengo en una esquina de mi habitación y debe sumar la imagen fantasma)

111dB SPL en frecuencias media/altas a 1 mt

No sabría hablar de *Watt suficientes* porque una vez probé un  driver de compresión en full rango (o sea sin filtro) con un amplificador 2 o 3W y callaba mis 4 altavoces de 13cm.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 11, 2010)

yoangel, esta opinion es mi punto de vista, no lo vallas a tomar personal, porque los gustos son tan superfluos como cuando se habla de fut bol y es cuento de nunca acabar. Igualmente para los que adoran la fulminante vibracion en el estomago de un epicenter.

A mi gusto, no me agradan los sonidos de full bass y nada de limpieza. Prefiero las respuestas planas, de manera que lo que se escucha a medio metro, sea lo mismo que se escuche a diez metros, obviamente mas debil, pero que se escuche lo mismo. Bien equilibrado, y sobre todo, que se escuche hasta los armonicos mas altos, que son los que siempre acaba discriminando la mayoria, o al menos eso ocurre por aca.

salu2!


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 11, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> yoangel, esta opinion es mi punto de vista, no lo vallas a tomar personal, porque los gustos son tan superfluos como cuando se habla de fut bol y es cuento de nunca acabar. Igualmente para los que adoran la fulminante vibracion en el estomago de un epicenter.
> 
> A mi gusto, no me agradan los sonidos de full bass y nada de limpieza. Prefiero las respuestas planas, de manera que lo que se escucha a medio metro, sea lo mismo que se escuche a diez metros, obviamente mas debil, pero que se escuche lo mismo. Bien equilibrado, y sobre todo, que se escuche hasta los armonicos mas altos, que son los que siempre acaba discriminando la mayoria, o al menos eso ocurre por aca.
> 
> salu2!



Eso es con lo que sueña cualquiera que diseña y aplica su sistema de sonido en casa. (Me incluyo).

Saludos!!!!

PS: (Uso PS a razón de un coment de yoangel creo)
PS2: ¿No sería mejor el titulo del tema: Cuanto db/m son suficientes?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 11, 2010)

Como dicen (algunos) argentinos: _cheee_ creo que no expliqué lo suficiente 

Es algo psicológico. Vaya a donde vaya siempre ando viendo y oyendo a personas hablar o escribir comentarios sobre LOS BAJOS. 

Critican sobre bajos, hacen preguntas sobre bajos, siempre quieren mas bajos, que los bajos esto, que los bajos aquello. 

Creo que me traumé. 

Verdaderamente a mi no me gusta escuchar un track musical con exceso de bajos. Sino que "me siento bien" al saber que si quiero darle "mas pegada" la tengo disponible. 

Si estoy oyendo música a bajos decibeles no oigo casi graves (ni frecuencias altas, pero da para otro post) por aquello de las Curvas Isofónicas o como dijo EZavalla: curvas de Fletcher-Munson y se habló *acá*.

Afortunadamente la tarjeta de sonido me permite dar una ganancia a los subgraves sin afectar las otras frecuencias:



Repito, doy ganancia de 15dB a bajos decibeles. Y aunque a altos decibeles no sea notoria la distorsión o clipping del sub, no lo hago porque no es de buen gusto. A MENOS que quiera "demostrarle" a algún amigo o amiga "toda mi potencia"


----------



## arielcaso (Mar 11, 2010)

tal cual , ademas no es lo mismo poner una caja a 1 m y escuchar 100db que la misma caja a 10 m y escuchar 100db, para eso hay cajas de campo cercano y para otros usos, por mas que escuchemos la misma presion la ecualizacion cambiaria drasticamente. lo mismo pasa a la misma distancia y diferentes potencias. lo de los bajos no me gusta nada, prefiero un eq de 1/3 octava y no procesos que acentuan y comprimen los graves,  es lo que esta arruinando la calidad del sonido. para poder competir, los discos se remasterizan y se comprimen al limite, asi suena todo al palo (y mentiroso obvio). asi que solo logramos linealidad en el super ampli ucd.
pd. no entendi esto " y sobre todo, que se escuche hasta los armonicos mas altos, que son los que siempre acaba discriminando la mayoria"


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 11, 2010)

arielcaso dijo:


> y no procesos que acentuan y comprimen los graves,  es lo que esta arruinando la calidad del sonido


Estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero si lo dices por mi, entonces no es el caso. Al dar mas ganancia lo que hace es excitar mas la entrada al amplificador enviando mas voltios en la señal musical.  



arielcaso dijo:


> para poder competir, los discos se remasterizan y se comprimen al limite, asi suena todo al palo (y mentiroso obvio)


Exactamente. Aquí hablamos algo de eso: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/ha-pasado-rango-dinamico-musica-28056/



PS: sigo la charla luego voy saliendo de viaje


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 12, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero si lo dices por mi, entonces no es el caso. Al dar mas ganancia lo que hace es excitar mas la entrada al amplificador enviando mas voltios en la señal musical.


Pero que no al hacer eso ya no estás escuchando el "uniformenente" el espectro musical.
Yo personalmente lo aprecio como algo contraproducente  si es que quieres escuchar muy bien la música, no la ecualizes. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## ejtagle (Mar 13, 2010)

Bueno, les dejo mi opinión: He probado un poco de todo... Con un ampli bueno, 20Wrms y bafles normales, sobran para oir en el living de casa ... Y ni siquiera consideraría poner al máximo el volumen. Pero hay casos y casos. Es común que los parlantes usados para high end no se luzcan por tener una sensibilidad excelente, en cuyo caso un ampli de 100 a 200Wrms es una necesidad, porque simplemente, aunque se le aplican 100Wrms de potencia electrica, la potencia acústica que producen es baja.
Un ampli que tenga más de 200Wrms, me parece que sólo es razonable para fines especiales, como fiestas, o ambientes muy ruidosos... Pero para oir en ambientes silenciosos (lo que realmente es una necesidad, si se quiere disfrutar de la música realmente), sigo pensando que en el orden de 10 a 20 Wrms por canal es perfectamente aceptable.
Y hay una cosilla más: En mi humilde experiencia, mientras más malo sea el ampli, más volumen se necesita para que suene bien... La gran mayoria de los amplis clase AB tienen distorsiones muy altas si se usan con volúmenes muy bajos (s percibe como si el sonido fuese apagado a volumen bajo, y sin demasiados agudos y eso es justamente por la distorción por cruce, y el fenómeno de duplicación de ganancia, muy bien explicado por Douglas Self en su libro de diseño de amplis AB), por lo que esta clase de amplis "mediocres" pero comunes obligan a escuchar a volúmenes altos para no caer en esa zona de alta distorsión. Simplemente, se sube el volumen para salirse de la zona de alta distorsión en forma inconsciente, porque uno oy que el sonido mejora a un volumen más alto.
Justamente, esa fué la primer sorpresa que tuve cuando escuché por primera vez un ampli High End: A volumen como un murmullo de bajito, se oía perfecta la musica y además, se podían percibir detalles en la grabación que antes pasaban totalmente desapercibidos, tales como oir instrumentos que antes, en amplis no hugh end, cuando sonaba un instrumento más fuerte, dejaban de oirse... O la forma especial en que se oyen las voces en un ampli high end, o el hecho que oir música en un ampli high end no cansa, tal como sucede con los amplis AB convencionales... Y hay un motivo más, y es que mientras más bajo el volumen, menos probabilidad de hacerse daño a los oidos hay. Por eso, si me dan a elegir, prefiero con los ojos cerrados un ampli high end de baja potencia (10W) a un potente pero distorsionante ampli de alta potencia convencional.
Saludos!


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 13, 2010)

La potencia no importa, si tienes un amplificador Peavy con 36 parlantes conectados en paralelo por  cada canal, y eso lo vi en la distribucion de sonido de una iglesia, el sonido era malo.

En mi caso, tengo un equipo Sony de 100W+100W RMS por canal y he  modificado los bafles originales; colocandoles parlantes de 8" por los  originales, con los de 6" que salieron, hice y le agregue un woofer  central dual o doble; tambien le agregue 2 cajas (x3 tweeters) para cada canal; en cada  canal le he conectado un crossover  de 2 vias en configuracion serie (lo  comun es en paralelo). Y actualmente puedo decir a mi juicio, que no  necesito colocar mas de la mitad del volumen, para tener un sonido con  la suficiente potencia. Si quiero una gran bulla, se lo mando a toda.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 13, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Pero que no al hacer eso ya no estás escuchando el "uniformenente" el espectro musical.
> Yo personalmente lo aprecio como algo contraproducente  si es que quieres escuchar muy bien la música, no la ecualizes.



Ecualizar es bueno si sabés lo que estás haciendo y sobre todo si sabés PARA QUE LO ESTAS HACIENDO.

En algunos mensajes atrás puse una reeferencia a la descripción de la potencia de mi equipo y la sensibilidad de los parlantes que yo tengo, y creo que por ahí dije que si le meto 4W a cada caja tengo un SPL de 99dB, lo cual es bastante mucho.
Lo que no dije en esa charla es que yo tengo completamente ecualizados los "satélites" esos para obtener un filtrado de la respuesta en frecuencia con Q=0.5, lo que requería aplicar la transformación de Linkwitz para llevar el baffle a la frecuencia de corte de 73Hz con un Q=0.707. Eso que parece simple de decir, significa que le estoy metiendo una ganancia de mas de 9dB a las señales por debajo de 100Hz, así que si en los medios tengo 4W, *en los bajos tengo hasta 32 watts* (claro, suponiendo que el contenido espectral sea homogéneo, cosa que es mentira). Esa ecualización logra varias cosas, entre ellas el hecho de el baffle tenga una excelente respuesta a transitorios y por otra parte que se comprte como un radiador omnidireccional sobre un rango de frecuencias una octava mas grande. Pero claro, esta ecualización no se logra un con aparato con muchas perillas 

Ahora bien, usar un ecualizador para reforzar o atenuar innecesariamente los rangos de frecuencias que no están comprometidos o con problemas, es no tener la más pálida idea ni oido para el sonido...


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 13, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Ecualizar es bueno si sabés lo que estás haciendo y sobre todo si sabés PARA QUE LO ESTAS HACIENDO...



Por eso me evito problemas y no uso el EQ. Se supone que si tu sistema de salida esta perfectamente balanceado, no hay necesidad de ajustar nada, a menos que el paraje musical lo necesite o el sistema de salida (altavoces) necesite una ayuda. 
En mi caso, mis altavoces de 5" que reproducen medios suenan mucho más que los graves, tengo que atenuar eso para que el sistema esté "balanceado" No sabré hasta que punto si no con un analizador de espectro que no tengo...

Esto del audio no es cualquier cosa, es algo Muy bonito pero a al vez muy *Desastroso* si no sabes lo que haces. Justo como lo dice Ezavalla.

Saludos!!!


----------



## alex_delarge (Mar 15, 2010)

con 8w para un living esta re bien


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2010)

*¿ Cuanta potencia es suficiente ?  *

La "potencia suficiente" es inversamente proporcional a la edad , directamente proporcional a la sordera , afectado todo ésto por el logaritmo al cuadrado del coeficiente PKMGYK (Por que me gusta y qué )


----------



## Sevillano (Mar 15, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La "potencia suficiente" es inversamente proporcional a la edad , directamente proporcional a la sordera



 Cuanta razón tienes, yo ni con 2000 rms me conformaría  y mi padre, con los 15x4 de la radio del megane va que chuta 

Yo pienso que unos 100 debe ir bien en un cuarto, más que nada porque cualquier 5.1 comercial entrega sobre 30 rms, y va sobrado


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 15, 2010)

Me gustaria conocer su opinion  y si tienen algun consejo para mejorar... o sea, usar cajas del tipo reflex y cosas por el estilo... alguna forma de hacerle creer al parlante que esta en una caja mas grande, porque en realidad si lo hago con las medidas ideales necesito mas de 400lts solo para los subs..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkdMF_KNTzc
Escucho criticas y consejos, saludos gente.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 15, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Escucho criticas y consejos, saludos gente.


Coloca la misma marca, modelo y tamaño de altavoces para reproducir el mismo margen de frecuencias.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 15, 2010)

Graves...

Checate la hoja de datos de los woofers Peavey LowMax 15".

Producen muchisimo más SPL que cualquier woofer pedorro... No tendrán mucho alcanze en frecuencia, pero van a sonar muy duro con menos volumen en la caja. Los considero ideales para Calidad de sonido.

Saludos!!!

http://www.peavey.com/assets/literature/specs/00560290_5.pdf


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> .....
> Producen muchisimo más SPL que cualquier woofer pedorro... ......


*!! Beware ¡¡* No extrapoles displicentemente 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/cuanta-potencia-suficiente-32636/#post265552

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/cuanta-potencia-suficiente-32636/#post265591


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 15, 2010)

¿Como saber si el sistema produciría calidad sin siquiera tocar los altavoces?

Tenemos el datasheet... Pero no podemos evaluar si produciría un sonido perfecto. Están las curvas de frecuencia... Estamos hablando de Peavey.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Como saber si el sistema produciría calidad sin siquiera tocar los altavoces?
> 
> Tenemos el datasheet...


¿ Que cosa.......?

! In spanish please ¡


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 15, 2010)

Si no podemos probar los altavoces para verificar que tienen un buen sonido, nos basamos en el datasheet. Ahora. ¿Como podemos predecir si el sonido del altavoz va a ser malo? ¿basta con las curvas del datasheet. ¿Solo aplica si es chino?. ¿Me equivoco?. Creen que ese parlante peavey tenga una calidad de sonido deplorable?

Es un buen parlante en cuanto a las caracteristicas. Bueno para el uso que se le va a dar, que es en graves/subgraves.

...o no va por ahí...


----------



## capitanp (Mar 15, 2010)

me voy a leer las tres paginas y ahora vuelvo


----------



## Tavo (Mar 15, 2010)

Yo ayer me hice la caja de un mid-bass woofer MOON MW-54 de 5 1/4" y suena muuuy bien... con un port de 6,35 mm de diámetro (bastante) y unos 14cm de largo y una caja de unos 20 litros de MDF de 18mm (el mas grueso)...
Lo tengo andando "al palo" de a ratos con un TDA2050 y apenas entibia el disipador.

Ahora lo tengo en la cocina donde está la compu (5 x 5 metros, es una casa vieja) y sobra potencia, no lo puedo poner al palo del todo porque va muy fuerte... Aseguro que tiene unos bajos profundos...!

Me encanta mi bafle... nunca pensé que iba a obtener ese resultado con solo la imaginación.
La caja está hecha "a ojo" porque este woofer no tenía nada de parámetros Thiele-Small así que ni me gasté en medirlos... Suena excelente así!

Saludos!
Tavo10


----------



## JaVo_Rock (Mar 16, 2010)

Este tema me recuerda el momento en el que le pusieron un ultra boffer en el auto a un muchacho en PIMP MI RYDE, la bestia esa pesaba más de 100 kilos y llegaba sonar tan fuerte como un avion


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 16, 2010)

Si el http://www.mtx.com/caraudio/products/subwoofers/jackHammer.cfm

http://images.google.com/images?oe=...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBEQsAQwAA


----------



## Sevillano (Mar 16, 2010)

Yo también lo recuerdo, pero no se escucha nada, solo sirve para crear presión sonora, y yo para eso no me quedo sin maletero


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 16, 2010)

Sevillano dijo:


> Yo también lo recuerdo, pero no se escucha nada, solo sirve para crear presión sonora, y yo para eso no me quedo sin maletero



Eso ya no es un altavoz, es una bomba de aire...


----------



## Tavo (Mar 17, 2010)

Se imaginan tener esto andando al palo en una pieza de 2x2m??












Yo calculo que volarían hasta los vidrios... jaja


> Eso ya no es un altavoz, es una bomba de aire...



Jaja yo si tendría uno de estos, pero solo para hacer facha... jajaa 

Saludos!
Tavo10

Y hacerlo andar con un TDA2003.

JAJAJA!!!


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 17, 2010)

Ojo que me parece que te va a volar los vidrios de tu pieza y la casa, el bichito este tira 6000Wrms... yo tengo uno en la camioneta adaptado para inflar las cubiertas.

Lo arme con un compresor viejo conectado a uno de los puertos, en otro puse el manometro.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 17, 2010)

Me voy aponer pesimista. 

Comentario irónico:

Esa monstruosidad podrá ser de 6000W y todos los RMS o quizás vatios AES confirmados que sea. Pero no leí en ningún lado su sensibilidad. A juzgar por la mirada ese cono se ve mas pesado 

Seguro dos decentes Woofer de 18" con 1/6 de potencia lo supera en dBSPL 

Lo resumo en una palabra: Marketing


No se porqué me leo como Cacho o EZavalla


----------



## Cacho (Mar 17, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Seguro dos decentes Woofer de 18" con 1/6 de potencia lo supera en dBSPL...


¿Te acordás de lo que estuvieron hablando vos y EZ hace no mucho sobre los parlantes en serie/paralelo y SPL? 



Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Lo resumo en una palabra: Marketing
> No se porqué me leo como Cacho o EZavalla


Mhhh... Cuidado, que si te parecés a mí se te va a empezar a caer el pelo 

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 17, 2010)

Ven esos LowMax de Peavey? Libra por libra tiran mas SPL que ese bloque de metal. Bienvenidos al mundo del marketing

Saludos!!!


----------



## Tavo (Mar 17, 2010)

Mmm..

No creo que eso sea solo marketing. Me parece que le están errando un poco. Por algo los hacen doble bobina y todo el laburo que es fabricar unos de estos... Por un lado puede ser, pero no creo que solo sea para hcer "facha" con un woofer...

Igual ni me imagino el amplificador que debe alimentar a este bicho. Seguro un Clase D, porque un Clase AB te funde la chapa del auto por la temperatura del disipador.... jajaja  (¿Se imaginan un pura clase A de tanta potencia? 6000W RMS? Mmm... Yo no.)

Igual ni loco invertiría dinero en una cosa así, me parece sin sentido. Ya se van a los extremos...

Me gustó lo que dijo el amigo Yoangel Lazaro:


> Seguro dos decentes Woofer de 18" con 1/6 de potencia lo supera en dBSPL



Calculo que está muy acertado...

Les dejo saludos...
Tavo10


----------



## arielcaso (Mar 18, 2010)

mmm, es un parlante como cualquiera, en vez de bobina 100mm tendra de 200 mm y el iman sra 3 o 4 veces mas fuerte que en otros parlantes, pero no tiene nada en especial creo yo, lo unico  que diseñado para hacer ruido y resonar en cajas chiquitas y  masa movil grande, por lo general solo hacen tunnn tunnnn , es como un oscilador, pongas lo que le pongas de sonido va  a hacer tunnn tunnn como cualquier parlante o superparlante de auto osea calidad cero. por lo contrario como ejemplo un jbl 2241 tiene masa movil muy ligera y hasta bobina de aluminio y necesitan cajas grandes , para muchos uno de los parlantes de mas calidad que hay. saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 18, 2010)

arielcaso, me cito a mi mismo apoyando tu argumento:



antiworldx dijo:


> A mi gusto, no me agradan los sonidos de full bass y nada de limpieza. Prefiero las respuestas planas, de manera que lo que se escucha a medio metro, sea lo mismo que se escuche a diez metros, obviamente mas debil, pero que se escuche lo mismo. Bien equilibrado, y sobre todo, que se escuche hasta los armonicos mas altos, que son los que siempre acaba discriminando la mayoria, o al menos eso ocurre por aca.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 18, 2010)

arielcaso dijo:


> ...pero no tiene nada en especial creo yo...


Partamos del detalle de que un parlante transforma en sonido el 1% de la potencia eléctrica que le llega y el otro 99% se transforma en calor y habrá de ser disipado (o devuelto al ampli con los problemitas que eso trae).

Sabiendo eso y suponiendo que los 6000W que declara fábrica son ciertos, estos parlantes sí que tienen algo especial. No es fácil disipar 5940W sin que todo se prenda fuego. Algo especial tienen, la cuestión es ¿para qué?.

Un par de buenos parlantes trabajando juntos y con *muchísima* menos potencia no tienen nada que envidiarle a ese monstruito. Es más, taaaaan bueno no debe ser, a juzgar por la cara del dueño en la foto 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Mar 18, 2010)

Y...

[IRONÍA] Yo calculo que el diámetro del port para ese bicho debe ser mínimo 3 veces mas grande que el diámetro del mismo... [/IRONÍA]

Naa... Eso no me gusta. Prefiero algo más chico y de mas calidad. No me gustan los drivers muy grandes... Preferiría dos sub de 12" de algunos cientos de vatios (mucho menos de 400 wrms) y con eso recontra sobra...

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 18, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> el bichito este tira 6000Wrms...


No los tira... LOS DISIPA 

.

Así como trata de dar a entender Cacho: en el mundo del sonido no se trata de tener mucha potencia sino decibeles. 


Momento de imaginación: el día que un altavoz tenga por lo menos un 80% de eficiencia ¿ya no se hablaría de vatios sino de milivatios? 



Cacho ahora que lo veo desde "ese" punto de vista, literalmente un altavoz solo disipa la potencia que anuncia... TRISTE

Con respecto a la ideal principal del tema, ya hoy día no me impresiona que alguien diga que quiere 2000W, me impresiona es cuando alguien dice "con 5W me conformo" o "con 10W hago temblar paredes".


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 18, 2010)

Y que onda los subwoofers rotativos?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 18, 2010)

Fernandoae, ¿Qué preferirías?

El MTX mounstro o un par de los Peavey Low Max 18" (Puede ser este, o cualquier otro sub de audio profesional).

http://www.peavey.com/assets//literature/specs/00560400_5.pdf

Saludos!!!


----------



## Dano (Mar 18, 2010)

600W + 600W (104db sensibilidad, Sound Barrier (de la linea vieja USA)) + Orban 8100 (Como suenan los orban dioooo )

Con eso es suficiente y te sobra un poco para una pieza de 15 metros cuadrados, igual salta el magnetotermico general de la casa :cabezon:

En realidad nunca lo uso mas de 60W. ya con eso es mas que suficiente para hacer doler la cabeza

Taca: Los viejos Black Widow rinden mucho mas que todo lo nuevo de Peavey


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 18, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Taca: Los viejos Black Widow rinden mucho mas que todo lo nuevo de Peavey



Tú lo has dicho . Pero de esos, desgraciadamente no hay más que buenos recuerdos. De mientras, unos buenos graves te sacas con los LowMax.

Saludos!!!


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 18, 2010)

Un par de 18"? NO! 3 pares de 18"... pero no me da el presupuesto


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 18, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Un par de 18"? NO! 3 pares de 18"... pero no me da el presupuesto



jejje, Si que se vá a lo grande, jeejje, Yo con el par de 15" uuuu tendríaaaaaaa  bass para toda la vida!!!


----------



## Tavo (Mar 18, 2010)

Pregunto, talvez de ignorante...

Para que tanto diámetro en los drivers? para que los van a usar?? Yo creo que para un sonido muuuy fuerte, sobrando en una casa grande, con dos de 12" creo que ya alcanza...

No se, de que potencia están hablando para alimentar a un par de 18"? Cuantos Vatios RMS?

Saludos...


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 18, 2010)

1800W para un par de low max es lo ideal... Pero no es para oír en la casa, es más que obvio que se usaría en sistemas de sonido profesionales.

Para oír en casa, hasta 15" es bueno... Yo en mi sistema para graves-medios empleo altavoces de 6.5" (4) y me parece suficiente. Pero como son parlantes de baja sensibilidad, tengo que alimentarlos con unos 250W de potencia media. (rms)

Saludos!!!


----------



## Tavo (Mar 18, 2010)

AAaaaa... Ahora si entiendo. Sonido Profesional. Digamos para fiestas o boliches...

De paso, ya que ustedes saben... Que potencia hay generalmente en un boliche?? Yo no lo puedo creer... Voy a una disco los sabados cada tanto y cuando la ponen al palo ME VIBRA EL PECHO estando a 15 metros de distanciaaa!!!! Como hacen ese efecto? Es todo SPL?

Saludos!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 18, 2010)

Aúnque parece ser que Fogonazo es el único que escucha musica con 600W. Y pues, en un boliche, han de andar con mas de 400W.

Saludos!!!


----------



## arielcaso (Mar 18, 2010)

lo ultimo bueno que saco peavey fue blackwidow  44xt y cs800, despues puro juguete, no conozco el lowmax, pero tiene pinta que es mas chino que buda comiendo arroz, de la bornera hasta el cono. mi apuesta para hogar, es un viejo ev 18" 200w, tiene un sonido exquicito y lo moves con un tda, tiene un rendimiento como del 5% , otra terrible bestia es el l18p540 de 350w o el bw de 18" de 350w, son baratos , sensibles, tienen presion como uno de 600 o mas y una calidad de sonido muy lejos del resto de parlantes del mercado.  de todos me quedo con el rcf, parecido al modelo que usan las cajas sb1000 (las que usaron para ac/dc en argentina). realmente los 350w no se como lo midieron porque sin dudas soporta mas y tiene mas sensibilidad que cualquier otro parlante( de sub)


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 18, 2010)

Lo de mientras mas grande mejor NO se aplica a los altavoces, la medida del cono no es indicativo de mayor potencia.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 18, 2010)

Realmente hay poco parlantes de 18" que tenga una calidad de sonido (En su rango de frec.).

A eso se refiere el compañero Arielcaso. La verdad que los BlackWidow de antes si eran bueno...


----------



## Nimer (Mar 18, 2010)

Qué tiene que ver todo lo de arriba con "Cuánta potencia es suficiente?" para el hogar?

Por el momento estoy usando un Aiwa que debe entregar unos 8+8 con suerte, en un par de Seleniums de 15 pulgadas de 98dB de sensibilidad.. Y la verdad es que hago vibrar el piso a gusto. Pero siento que falta un poco más.. Con unos 30+30 me parece que me sobraría y me dejaría contento.. Es más que suficiente para abarcar el poder escuchar a un nivel normal, y romperse un poco los tímpanos tambien.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 19, 2010)

Que tal el loco!! con 16Wrms mueve el piso... cuantos grados en la escala Richter?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 19, 2010)

Cada quien con sus gustos... que podemos hacer. Recuerden que aquí depende mucho la sensibilidad del parlante, no tanto por la potencia. No es por dejarse llevar por la formula: Más Potente=Más Fuerte (SPL). Teniendo en cuenta lo que es rendimiento.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 19, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Que tal el loco!! con 16Wrms mueve el piso.


¿Donde se fue el respeto?

Si mis calculos no fallan con 98dB y 8W + 98dB y 8W se tiene una presión sonora de *113dB* a 1 mt  

Para yo poder lograr esa misma presión sonora con mis subwoofer que mostré 2 paginas atrás debo suministrar una potencia de *70W* a cada uno.

En resumen, para yo "sonar" igual de fuerte que él debo tener 140W, pero Nimer gracias a la gran sensibilidad de sus woofer's Selenium logra los mismo que yo pero con 16W.

fernandoae ¿me explico?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 19, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ¿Donde se fue el respeto?
> 
> Si mis cálculos no fallan con 98dB y 8W + 98dB y 8W se tiene una presión sonora de *113dB* a 1 mt



Parece ser que se dejó llevar. Pero, ahí se ve la eficiencia. Mas vale alta sensibilidad... 

Saludos!!!

PS: ¿Pues con que altavoces escucha música Fogonazo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 19, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Aúnque parece ser que *Fogonazo es el único que escucha musica con 600W*. Y pues, en un *boliche, han de andar con mas de 400W*.....


En realidad es un poco más, Fogonazo escucha con un sistema de 2 vias + sub woffer de 3 * 600 en 8 Ohms y el nivel de escucha habitual es de unos 300mW.
Como la caja de sub´s rinde demasiado se encuentra ajustada a -4db

¿ Hace mucho que no vas a un local bailable (Boliche) ?

Los gabinetes con que escucho normalmente son unos monitores de estudio de 8 pulgadas y el sub es de 15 

También tengo unos gabinetes (Bass reflex 3 modos de sintonia) de 3 vías con woffer de 15 pulgadas que no puedo usar.


----------



## Nimer (Mar 19, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ¿Donde se fue el respeto?
> 
> Si mis calculos no fallan con 98dB y 8W + 98dB y 8W se tiene una presión sonora de *113dB* a 1 mt
> 
> ...



Exactamente.
Gracias por aclararlo por mí.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 19, 2010)

¿Estoy haciendo mal la cuenta o son 110dB?
Son dos parlantes con 107dB, con lo que tenemos 3dB más al sumarlos y eso da 110dB ¿o estoy demasiado trastocado esta tarde?
De todas formas, es mucho. Más si tenemos en cuenta que el umbral de dolor está en los 120dB...

Saludos

PS: El "Qué tal el loco. Con 16W..." de Fernandoae es un argentinismo, no es una manera poco respetuosa de tratar a alguien. Equivale a algo como "Mirá qué bien este hombre. Con 16W..."


----------



## EzEkieL (Mar 19, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Nunca es suficienteeee!!!
> 
> pero si quieres respetar a los vecinos, 50 watts por canal, en un amplificador cuatro canales, o 5.1 sera suficiente para escuchar y alocarse de vez en cuando.
> 
> P.D. Hablo de watts rms



...estoy de acuerdo en un 120%


----------



## Nimer (Mar 19, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Estoy haciendo mal la cuenta o son 110dB?
> Son dos parlantes con 107dB, con lo que tenemos 3dB más al sumarlos y eso da 110dB ¿o estoy demasiado trastocado esta tarde?
> De todas formas, es mucho. Más si tenemos en cuenta que el umbral de dolor está en los 120dB...
> 
> ...



Me parece que la cuenta es así.

Al ser cada parlante de 98dB, dos parlantes juntos serían 101dB a 1W de potencia.

a 2W = 104dB
a 4W = 107dB
a 8W = 110dB
a 16W = *113dB*


Entiendo el argentinismo, yo tambien soy argentino.. Y por más que haya sido una "gastada" no la tomo a mal.. Está todo bien.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Estoy haciendo mal la cuenta o son 110dB?
> Son dos parlantes con 107dB, con lo que tenemos 3dB más al sumarlos y eso da 110dB ¿o estoy demasiado trastocado esta tarde?



Nop, estás totamente correcto.
El tema es que el amplificador no puede estar a 8W de potencia, por que tendría 0dB de rango dinámico, y eso no es posible. Con suerte puede estar a 2 o 3W como mucho, y así serían 101dB SPL...promedio.



Nimer dijo:


> Me parece que la cuenta es así.
> Al ser cada parlante de 98dB, dos parlantes juntos serían 101dB a 1W de potencia.
> a 2W = 104dB
> a 4W = 107dB
> ...



 
No podés trabajar con ambos parlantes a la vez, por que no los excita la misma señal.
Tenés que tomar de a uno por separado - que es la cuenta de Cacho - y luego agregar los 3dB al resultado, que sería el caso mas favorable, si ambos parlantes tienen señales idénticas.
Por otra parte, no se puede sumar la potencia (los 16W) y sumar los SPL por otro lado, por que no son variables idependientes entre sí ni la potencia se aplica a ambos parlantes.


----------



## Nimer (Mar 19, 2010)

Perdón, hice mal los cálculos.. Si sumo los parlantes, entonces no tengo 101dB a 1W, sino 101dB a 2 WATTS.

Entonces:

101dB = 2 watts
104dB = 4 watts
107dB = 8 Watts
110dB = 16 Watts.

Si, Cacho está en lo correcto.


EDIT: Sí, Eduardo, acabo de darme cuenta mientras vos escribías. Ahora sí me da.
El asunto fue que traté de adecuar el resultado que puso antes Yoangel creyendo que estaba bien (además hace mucho que no juego con los dB) y por eso pensé que era como dije al principio. Pero ahora tiene sentido.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 19, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> El tema es que el amplificador no puede estar a 8W de potencia, por que tendría 0dB de rango dinámico, y eso no es posible. Con suerte puede estar a 2 o 3W como mucho, y así serían 101dB SPL...promedio.


Sí señor. Yo estaba usando los valores de pico (el máximo SPL) usando la misma cuenta que se venía haciendo.

Un abrazo y gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2010)

OK. No problem...


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 19, 2010)

El "loco" ese no es una falta de respeto  por lo menos aca en argentina...


----------



## Nimer (Mar 19, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Nop, estás totamente correcto.
> El tema es que el amplificador no puede estar a 8W de potencia, por que tendría 0dB de rango dinámico, y eso no es posible. Con suerte puede estar a 2 o 3W como mucho, y así serían 101dB SPL...promedio.



Justamente por esto es que quiero más potencia.
Cuando pongo el amplificador al máximo, me tengo que olvidar de poder sentir los graves como tienen que sentirse con respecto al nivel de los medios y agudos. Al usarlo en baja potencia, zafa. Pero acercándome al máximo, en momentos de muchos sonidos simultáneos pierdo el rango dinámico, poniendose todo al nivel de los medios. Por ende, los bajos quedan reducidos.

Fogonazo lo dijo...
"Como dijo Confuncio, más potencia es para escuchar mejor."


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 19, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿o estoy demasiado trastocado esta tarde?


Trastocado estoy yo 

Andaba de "rapiditas" y coloqué los números mal:



Y es así:




Usando estos calculadores

De todas maneras como dice EZavalla, son picos. Y el promedio es otro. 

.

Pero digamos que lo tiene conectados en mono ¿no suman 6dB? 
Lo digo por aquello de:


Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> 2 señales Relacionadas que poseen el mismo nivel, polaridad y sin diferencia de tiempo, "siempre" suman 6dB.


----------



## arielcaso (Mar 19, 2010)

si es un grave o sub habria que ver como se mide el spl, la presion en el eje aveces es poco real, sumando la compresion del parlante + la distorsion por excursion ademas a que frecuencia tenemos ese spl, puede ser el maximo o en el espectro de uso, pudiera no ser ni la mitad, como suele suceder con los sub grandes. sumando el recinto (que no es perfecto ni de concreto) la potencia real, ya que por mas que te digan que es bajo normas iec o aes..., no te podes pasar ni un hertz abajo, ademas el parlante selenium sera el mismo que tenemos que el medido? los famosos b&c dicen made in italy y son tan chinos como las jbl tr o eminence made in usa o peavey. osea la verdad no la tenes nunca. no quiero ser mala onda, pero creeria que la presion real no es ni la 4º parte de la calculada. y sumar 2 parlantes lo mas cercano es 3db a 6 solo nos acercamos si ponemos 2 parlantes en un mismo recinto juntos y a muy bajas frecuencias. saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 19, 2010)

"+ la distorsion por excursion ademas a que frecuencia tenemos ese spl"
Pensar que hay unos subs de 10" y mas de 200Rms


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 19, 2010)

Yo entiendo por boliche, un lugar donde juegan boliche sonorizado, algo así como una pista de baile, con boliche... Jejejeje.

A menos que boliche no sea lo mismo allá que acá...

Saludos!!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 19, 2010)

Aquí no hay potencia suficiente que valga:



Al menos yo quito los "cabezales" y monto Line Array conservando los Folded Horn

Ver el archivo adjunto 30437



arielcaso dijo:


> los famosos b&c dicen made in italy y son tan chinos como las jbl tr o eminence made in usa o peavey. osea la verdad no la tenes nunca


Digamos que LA MAYORÍA (por no decir TODO) de las cosas es Hecho en China pero la tecnología es de los otros países.  

Lo que pasa es que de verdad hay cosas hechas en China que no dan ni asco.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 19, 2010)

Algunos numeros

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/cuanta-potencia-11782/

El que tenga oidos que escuche. jejej

Saludos


----------



## arielcaso (Mar 20, 2010)

exactamente, electro voice en su linea evm creo que da un dato al respecto , dice x max. 4 mm con distorsion del 10% , osea 4 mm de excursion maximo , si queremos obtener unos 28hz a distorsiones maximas del 10% no se si podemos usar  40w del parlante. y he visto cada excursion en parlantes! y  todos contentos con el bum bum. ah tambien da graficos de dispersion y 2º y 3º armonico, un parlante de 10" de 200w como sub, podria ser, pero a que distorsiones? y  llegara a 80db en la parte inferior de su espectro? si hilamos fino realmente no nos queda nada jajaja!! saludos

jaja que buen sistema, al estilo de los 80! 
con respecto a los chinos tenes razon, ya casi todo es chino , y hay cosas buenas por supuesto.( menos las motos , no pueden hacer ni una triste biela)


----------



## Dano (Mar 20, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Tú lo has dicho . Pero de esos, desgraciadamente no hay más que buenos recuerdos. De mientras, unos buenos graves te sacas con los LowMax.
> 
> Saludos!!!



Igual no solo pasó con Peavey, tambien con Sound Barrier que a mi gusto eran excelentes, todas estas empresas antiguamente americanas, hoy en día todos sus productos son ensamblados en China o Malasia y perdieron mucha calidad solo con el fin de lograr precios competitivos 

Es una lástima 




> AAaaaa... Ahora si entiendo. Sonido Profesional. Digamos para fiestas o boliches...
> 
> De paso, ya que ustedes saben... Que potencia hay generalmente en un boliche?? Yo no lo puedo creer... Voy a una disco los sabados cada tanto y cuando la ponen al palo ME VIBRA EL PECHO estando a 15 metros de distanciaaa!!!! Como hacen ese efecto? Es todo SPL?
> 
> Saludos!!!



Muchas discos lo que hacen es enfasar todas las cajas para evitar cancelaciones en el centro, ademas de generar resonancia en bajas frecuencias.

Es simplemente matematicas y algún aparatito como éste: http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/DCX2496.aspx




S2


----------



## blasidalen (Mar 20, 2010)

Hola,de momento mi equipo consta de dos bafles  de 8 ohm de supuestamente200w rms 90 db/w/m alimentados con un ampli que rinde 50w rms a 8 ohm,no puedo usarlo a todo volumen para que no me llamen loco,aunque me gusta de vez en cuando darle caña.Mas adelante sustituiré el ampli por uno de unos 100w que estoi armando (desde hace ya tiempo)(va pa largo la cosa);no quiero liarme,me gusta saber que tengo potencia disponible aunque no la use, la usaré a full en ciertas ocasiones.
Entonces creo que con 50 +50w son bastante para 90 db/w/m
Un subwoofer no estaría de mas,pongamossle unos 100w mas y creo estaría bien la cosa pa escuchar en casa.
salu2


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 20, 2010)

arielcaso dijo:


> sumar 2 parlantes lo mas cercano es 3db a 6 solo nos acercamos si ponemos 2 parlantes en un mismo recinto juntos y a muy bajas frecuencias


Estoy de acuerdo, aunque si colocamos los mismos parlantes en cajas individuales pero iguales y sobre todo cercanas también creo que se logre.

De todas maneras este articulo lo expresa un poco mejor: *Electroacustica básica y refuerzo sonoro*


----------



## Tavo (Mar 21, 2010)

Este tema ya se desvirtuó bastante.

La idea era que dijéramos cuanta potencia es necesaria EN UNA CASA NORMAL, no estabamos hablando de sonido profesional ni nada de eso.

Creo que deberían abrir un nuevo tema "Potencias y Sonido Profesional" y redireccionar todo esto ahí.

Saludos.
Tavo10


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 22, 2010)

Miren lo que encontré:

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/soli...ally-need-domestic-listening.html#post2127793

Un tema fresco, no muy bien encarado aún en DiyAudio y con algo de sanata intermedia, pero tal vez valga la pena seguirlo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 22, 2010)

Se ve interesante, ya que ahí hablan con otro "nivel"

Saludos y al pendiente!!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 29, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Miren lo que encontré... tal vez valga la pena seguirlo.


Me he tomado un momento para leer las 8 paginas que hasta la fecha tiene ese tema. Y ellos de cierta forma lo plantean como nosotros, o sea, no se puede hablar libremente de potencia sin dejar de lado los decibeles, que al final, es lo que verdaderamente escuchamos. 

Y esta es una de las frases que me impactaron, porque es real:


> Most music available today unfortuantely has very little crest factor, and that is why a small amplifier will sometimes drive you out of the room.


De ese modo, no necesariamente es buena la poca potencia. 

Pero ademas, es muy cierto lo que uno escribió, insinuando algo como: "para los que creen que no oyen la baja potencia; los altavoces del televisor son como de 1 a 3W, la cual no es falseada como algunos que colocan 10W (con 10% de distorsión)". Evidentemente, el simple hecho de traducirlo, hace que pierda la gracia. 


Escrito por ellos mismos:


> Of course, this cannot be generalized... There are no two minds that perceive sound the same way. Everything is relative, nothing is absolute.


... I need MORE POWER!!!


----------



## ehbressan (May 29, 2010)

Ya lo escribi un par de veces, creo, pero el piso de potencia para musica bien grabada (por lo menos que tenga un rango dinamico de 15 a 20 dB) esta muy bien definido. Son alrededor de 60 watts, nunca menos. Ahora, de donde sale ? (y aclaro que hablamos en general, en promedio). Supongamos, que en promedio, una caja acustica posea una eficiencia de 90 dB/W/m, (que optimista) no? Luego si tenemos 2 cajas (estereo), nos vamos a 93 dB/W/m. Supongamos, en promedio, que a la distancia en que nos sentaremos a escuchar, nos producira una perdida de 6 dB, OK, y que nos gusta escuchar musica, ni muy fuerte, ni muy bajito, entonces nos conformamos con unos 93 dB continuos. Bien, desde nuestra posicion de escucha, para obtener los 93 dB de unas cajas que nos entregan 87 dB necesitamos, mmmmmm......

87dB         90dB          93dB
1W      2W   4W

OK, con 4 watts de potencia continua nos alcanza, barbaro.
Ahh, pero no eran 60 o mas !!!
Perdon, me olvide el rango dinamico, en promedio 15 dB (de musica que este bien grabada, y que no digo que valga la pena escuchar, por que alguno se va a enojar)
Que es el rango dinamico, algo parecido al peak to peak ratio, basicamente es la diferencia de amplitud entre la señal promedio y el pico mas alto (tambien hay otro RD que se refiere a todo el contenido de la musica, o sea desde la señal mas baja hasta el pico mas alto). Bien estamos escuchando en promedio con 4 watts, sumemos a eso los 15 dB promedio de rango dinamico, bahhh seamos generosos, digamos que con la compresion a ultranza usada hoy en dia, el promedio de rango dinamico sea de 12dB.

0dB     3dB     6dB     9dB     12dB     
4W      8W      16W    32W    64W     

Hasta ahi bien, no? Bueno y que pasa si no tengo los 60 watts minimos esos .....
Simplemente, cuando haya un pico que los supere, el amplificador, recorta (clipping).
Ahora, les dejo, para el que no lo sepa, que investigue en el foro como se produce el recorte y que tipo de armonicos y elevacion de potencia se produce cuando esto sucede (y por supuesto, que le pasa a la musica, o a la alta fidelidad, ni hablar de los pobres parlantes y a veces, el pobre presupuesto, no?)
Sds.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 31, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> *Supongamos*... que nos gusta escuchar musica, ni muy fuerte, ni muy bajito, entonces nos conformamos con unos 93 dB continuos.


Ahí está el _quid_ de la cuestión. Esta suponiendo una media de 93dB, mientras que, para otra persona puede ser menos (mucho menos).

En el enlace que colocó Ezavalla (http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/soli...ally-need-domestic-listening.html#post2127793) se ha discutido (aunque poco) sobre el "_dB average level_":



> I recently got my hands on a sound level meter (C weighted) and was (pleasantly) surprised at just how low the levels were that I normally listen too. At the listening position around 70db (average level) is plenty for normal listening. The meter shows around 75db peaks (125ms response)


Donde traducido, dice algo así: "Hace poco llegó a mis manos un medidor de nivel de sonido (C ponderado) y fue una (agradable) sorpresa, al ver los bajos niveles que muy normalmente se escucha. En la posición de escucha, alrededor de 70 dB (nivel medio) es suficiente para una escucha normal. El medidor muestra alrededor de 75dB picos (125 ms de respuesta)".

Entonces para comparar con sus mismos cálculos.  En el lugar donde escuchamos, tendremos 70dB promedios. De 93dB a 70dB hay una diferencia de ~23dB (según, eso es mas de 3 veces de "menor volumen"). 

Una diferencia de 23dB, en potencia es ~213 veces menor. Por lo que, con ~18mW (4W/213) _zafa, _para escuchar música "normal".

Por otro lado, en ese mismo enlace, otra persona también propone "la dinámica":


> Don't forget that you need the headroom for the dynamics, not the steady state level. If your average is 70 dB, you can easily get 85-90 dB peaks so your power requirement may have increased by more than a factor of 10.


Traducido: "No olvide que usted necesita el espacio para el margen dinámico, no es un nivel de estado estacionario. Si su promedio es de 70 dB, usted puede conseguir fácilmente 85 a 90 dB para que sus picos, y su demanda de potencia puede haber aumentado en un factor mas de 10".

Pero hagamos con un margen dinámico de 12dB     (que usted al final hizo):

Una ganancia de 12dB, en potencia significa 16 veces mayor. Por lo que, con ~288mW (18mWx16) _zafa, _para los picos. 


Alguien en este mismo tema había escrito que:


DJ DRACO dijo:


> la realidad es la siguiente:
> 
> 1Watt de potencia de audio real...es mucha potencia




Aunque, indudablemente, hace falta un sonómetro (y un vatímetro) para cada uno de nosotros.


(¿) ¿No hay por ahí una norma "ISO" que convenga un nivel promedio para escuchar música, bajo que condiciones?

Entonces, desde nuestro nivel de escucha son 70dB promedio y 82dB picos.

¿Les parece poco? 



En _*éste*_ enlace tienen más información.



PD: en gran medida estoy de acuerdo con los 60W "rms"... no se por qué me lié tanto con estas cuentas.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 31, 2010)

2 cosas...a saber:

potencia hacer referencia a cuanto vamos a escuchar
decibeles hace referencia a la calidad del audio

me paso en algunas fiestas grandes que llegaban los policias municipales con el "decibelímetro" (aunque para mí ese aparatito siempre se llamó Vúmetro) a medir los decibeles del salón y de las casa vecinas.

siempre que se hace alguna fiesta grande se pone sonido y con buena potencia para que se desate el baile....y bueno...lo que muchos "DJ's" no entienden...es que los decibeles no van de la mano con la potencia...sino con la calidad del audio.

lo que mata es la humedad dice un dicho...bien lo que hace mal no es la potencia del audio sino la distorción que se produce cuando la ganancia de la onda de sonido supera cierto valor en decibeles...

por ende lo que en realidad mide el aparatito de los municipales no eran decibeles!!! vaya sorpresa...ellos lo que querian es que la potencia no llegara a molestar a los vecinos...

entonces...si primero no se sabe bien de lo que se habla...nunca vamos a llegar a un buen puerto...

saludos...

p/d: si no me creen...hablen con Maravillasaudio y él les va a proporcionar info muy buena...


----------



## ehbressan (May 31, 2010)

Buen dato Yoangel, lo que no conocemos es la seriedad o rigurosidad de lo opinado en dicho foro. Por ejemplo, con respecto a los dBA, dBB, dBC dicen que no sirven para mucho, devenido de esta situacion es el FON, que aparentemente, tambien fracaso para llegar al SON (ISO 532), asi que voy a tomar con pinzas lo de diyaudio.....

http://www.eie.fceia.unr.edu.ar/~acustica/comite/niveles.htm

Lo que decis es real con respecto a que cada uno escucha con distintos SPL (segun su gusto), asi que para tomar una actitud conservadora, debemos considerar el peor caso (no como lo hice, que fui benevolo y supuse parlantes muy eficientes y nivel de escucha promedio) Algunos opinan que un nivel de 85 dB de escucha no es demasiado sonoro (Rod Elliott)

http://sound.whsites.net/class-a.htm

Otros efectuan pruebas de escucha a 85 dB como presion normal, sin filtrado (o sea, ni dBA, dBB, dBC o dBD, tal cual escucha cualquier pedestre en su hogar) y tambien, pruebas a alta presion a 99 dB como fuertes (dos miembros de la AES)

http://www.matrixhifi.com/aes_audibility.htm

Algun otro, opina que por debajo de 60 watts, no deberia llamarse a ningun amplificador de calidad "Audiofilo" aunque por ahi deberian ser 100 watts........... (John Lenard Burnett en RMS Power and music compression)

http://www.lenardaudio.com/education/12_amps_5.html

En realidad debemos primero decir que esto es valido para cajas con filtro pasivo. En activo, por ej. sobran 20 watts para el tweeter, pero por ahi necesitamos 300-500 watts para un sub. Una buena caja con pasivo es raro que supere los 85 dB/W/m.
Por otro lado, si somos conservadores, no debemos de discriminar al que escucha musica a altos volumenes (99 dB). No todos tienen una sala de 3m x 3m para escuchar musica, asi que si a 1m tenemos 85 dB, cada vez que doblamos la distancia, cae el SPL en 3 dB. El que se sienta a 4 o 6 mts. no necesita 6 dB, si no mas. En fin, como estamos hablando de una caja pasiva, filtro, Lpad y Zobel, estos artilugios se llevan mas o menos un 10% de la potencia del ampli para transformarla en calor.
Ya que hablamos de calor, si restamos los decibeles por compresion de potencia en el ampli y compresion termica en la bobina de los parlantes, seguimos para arriba.......
Ahh y en plan de ser conservadores, solo escucho CD´s con un muy buen rango dinamico, 20 dB (je je je). 
A esta altura, ni quiero enredarme en cuentas, como decis al ultimo......
Bueno, hay info de una Universidad, de la AES, de ESP y de Lenard. Todo esto me parecio serio y confiable, aunque, bueno, somos seres humanos y por ahi le erramos, no? 
Sds.

PD: En cuestiones de potencia para amplificadores, yo le hago caso a mi firma (jua jua)


----------



## renanvinicius (Dic 22, 2011)

esa es la cuestión. la gente solo recomienda Watts y mas Watts.
 pero esta justificado?
la respuesta es tan fácil como. no! 
por que?
porque hay mas variables que afectan al sonido.
no es lo mismo escuchar algo a 5 metros que a 1 metro. 
ni tampoco escuchar un altavoz muy sensible a uno que no lo son.
y tampoco es lo mismo escuchar algo en casa tranquilos que en una fiesta.


la única forma de poder saber que potencia necesito es calculándola.
vale ahora me diréis pero como se calcula eso?
tan fácil como saber unos pocos parámetros que cambian dependiendo del caso
todo depende de como de alto te guste escuchar la música y a que distancia
estas del altavoz.

lo que necesitamos es saber con 1w que spl escuchamos de media.
ahí entra todo un conjuntos de variables.
-sensibilidad de los altavoces.
-distancia del punto de escucha.
-rango dinámico de la música.
-mono o estéreo.
hay muchas mas pero con estas tendríamos mas que suficiente
para hacer un calculo aproximado.

la formula para calcular el spl/1w es tan fácil como sumar todas las variables anteriores.
 y ahora me diréis. como se que poner en cada variable?
eso depende de tu caso. pero os daré unas pautas a seguir.

-sensibilidad de los altavoces.(viene medido en 1w/1m) este valor lo da el fabricante.(ejemplo 96dB)

-distancia del punto de escucha.(medido en metros) sabiendo que cuando se duplica la distancia perdemos -6dB.(1 metro=0dB)

-rango dinámico de la música.(medidos en -dB)varia de mucho dependiendo del estilo de la música. la compresión que se le de y un sinfín de factores. lo mas recomendado es usar -13dB de media.

-estéreo. valor fijo de +3dB (en mono no usaríamos esta variable). 


una vez hayamos sumado todas las variables tendríamos el spl/1w de nuestro sistema.
vale ahora me diréis a que nivel de escucha escucho?
pos depende de gustos pero abajo os pongo un tabla para que os orientéis.
(hay que aclarar que se debe coger un spl medio y no un máximo después veréis porque)


una vez ya hayamos elegido solo queda calcular la ganancia del amplificador.
restando el spl-medio menos spl/1w. ahí ya tendríamos la ganancia y por tanto los watts totales(dividir entre los canales para estéreo) que necesitamos.

bueno una vez dicho esto hay que pasarlo a un caso practico.

supongamos que tenemos unos flamantes altavoces de columna hifi.
con una sensibilidad e 90dB/1w/1m(algo común)
y queremos escuchar a una distancia de 2 metros(lo normal entre el sofá y la tele)
con un rango dinámico de -13dB.(puede ser mas o menos)


vamos a calcular.

sensibilidad... 90dB
distancia......-6dB
dinámica.......-13dB
estéreo........+3db

total..........74dB/1w
ahora sabemos que con 1 wat y nuestra configuración.
tenemos 74dB en el punto de escucha.

ahora elegimos que queremos que tenga 90dB de presión en el punto de escucha

90dB-74Db=+16db

necesitamos una ganancia de 16db para llegar a 90dB vamos a la tabla de
mas abajo y vemos que corresponde a una potencia total de  40w
hay que recordar que estamos usando una configuración en estéreo y
ay que repartir la potencia entre los 2 canales obtendríamos que 
con una etapa de 2 canales y 20w tendríamos un spl de 90db!

parece poco no? pero no lo es! recordar la variable de dinámica.
que decía que de media tendríamos -13dB vale pos si sumamos los 13db
a el spl nos sale que tenemos picos de 103dB  que ya es bastante! para
un sistema medio.

PD todos los Watts son rms. los pmpo, pico ,máximo y compania no son bienvenido en estas formulas.

PD2 esto es valido tanto para pequeñas y grandes salas.(en esta formula no 
contempla la ganancia de la sala ni las perdidas)

espero que este post ayude a mucha gente y les sirva de guía para este emocionante mundo de la musica


niveles de presion medias

-nivel masoquista 110dB.
-nivel alto 100dB.
-nivel medio alto 95dB.
-nivel medio 90dB.
-nivel medio bajo 85dB.
-nivel bajo 80 dB.
-nivel bajisimo 70dB.


tabla potencia /ganancia

1w-0dB
2w=+3dB
4w=+6dB
5w=+7dB
8w=+9dB
10w=+10dB
16w=+12dB
20w=+13dB
32w=+15dB
40w=+16dB
50w=+17dB
64w=+18dB
80w=+19dB
100w=+20dB
125w=+21dB
150w=+22dB
200w=+23dB
256w=+24dB
320w=+25dB
400w=+26dB
512w=+27dB
640w=+28dB
800w=+29dB
1.000w=+30dB
1.600w=+32dB
2.000w=+33dB
3.200w=+35dB
4.000w=+36dB
6.400w=+38dB


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2011)

Para una habitación convencional de 3 x 3 m , con 50 + 50 Watts corres los muebles y te quedás sordo.

Para una reunion-fiesta con personas que absorben sonido , necesitás unos 200 + 200 Watts para estar absolutamente cómodo en un local de 10 x 10 m.

Hablo de potencia RMS , lo demás es basura-mentira.

. . . Ningún cálculo , solo experiencia . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## renanvinicius (Dic 22, 2011)

con la experiencia también se puede sacar.
pero no todos la tiene o muchos solo pueden dar aproximaciones burdas. por ejemplo cuanto le sobra a la habitación de 3x3 de los 50w+50w? la mitad? con la formula se puede sacar sin mucha complicación(porque también influye mucho los altavoces y la música que escuchemos)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2011)

En una habitación de 3 x 3 , con 30 + 30 andarías joya.

Influyen los altavoces , calidad y dbm
Dónde estén colocados 
La altura del techo , los materiales de paredes , piso y techo.

Con un estereo hecho con el LM1875 en puente estarías bien.

Saludos !


----------



## maezca (Dic 22, 2011)

dosme una pregunta, y para un exterior? por ejemplo aveces hago unas "fiestas" con mis amigos y pongo musica en el patio de mi casa que es bastante amplio masmoneos ahi como se calcula?


----------



## renanvinicius (Dic 22, 2011)

exacto! pero las influencias de la altura del techo y materiales de la pared no son tan fáciles de calcular ademas en spl medio no afecta mucho (si que dan ganancia y perdidas  en frecuencias concretas pero para eso tenemos los eq).

el ejemplo que puse en el primer post es de un altavoz normal con 20+20 tienes un buen spl y sin destrozarte las orejas!(seria tanto para habitaciones gigantescas y pequeñas siempre y cuando el punto de escucha este donde se calcula en ese caso 2 metros). la sala influye mucho pero para medir un spl medio no tanto



maezca en exterior solo tienes que ver que las distancias son enormes y cada vez que dublicas son -6dB así que si tienes 10 metros desde el punto de escucha son -20dB


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2011)

maezca dijo:
			
		

> dosme una pregunta, y para un exterior? por ejemplo aveces hago unas "fiestas" con mis amigos y pongo musica en el patio de mi casa que es bastante amplio masmoneos ahi como se calcula?


 


			
				DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Para una reunion-fiesta con personas que absorben sonido , necesitás unos 200 + 200 Watts para estar absolutamente cómodo en un local de 10 x 10 m.


 
En un patio y para una *reunión familiar* , con 100 + 100 andarías , pero si es como trabajo , mejor un 250 + 250 

Saludos !


----------



## maezca (Dic 22, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> En un patio y para una *reunión familiar* , con 100 + 100 andarías , pero si es como trabajo , mejor un 250 + 250
> 
> Saludos !



es que no es una reunion familiar, es una joda como le decimos o sea musica a todo lo queda. Ahora estoy usando un 5.1 200w y un 150+150 (le calculo por que dice 200) y va bastante bien, igual es para saber bien por si algun dia hago o compro algo.

*edito:* las estudie un rato las formas y ya las comprendi. Por lo que la potencia la puedo calcular yo. Pero hay otros factores para tomar en cuenta en el exterior?


----------



## renanvinicius (Dic 22, 2011)

el unico factor serian las personas que absorverian algo de graves.. pero eso con un pequeño eq lo solucionas.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 22, 2011)

Depende de lo que quieras hacer; con 20W RMS ya puede que venga el vecino de dos pisos mas arriba a acordarse de tu familia y tal.
En general yo recomendaría gastar el dinero en cajas acústicas antes que en vatios y mas vatios. (dentro de un orden lógico; tampoco vas a poner cajas de 2000€ con un ampli de 3W)


----------

